# Britney Spears' pictures



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Before she became so white trashy I always hoped she would pose in playboy or something along those lines.

Now that I saw the upskirt pics of her, I really hope they are fake, I really hope so


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

where did you look for those


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i always thought chiristia agulariorriruiroiauira was wayy hotter that britney


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

www.perezhilton.com
hope i dont get in trouble....


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

didnt pull up anything for me on that link


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

its actually perezhilton.com but those are only a couple of the pics.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

o god


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

jimbo said:


> its actually perezhilton.com but those are only a couple of the pics.


thanks, just realized that


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

She's now complete white trash. What a sad and pathetic cry for attention.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

she used to be hot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

how is this news?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought she was, too, until that second album when she started becoming trashy for pay...I'm really not at all attracted to her any more.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

eeeww... thats nasty. thats not even low grade porn quality. 
And she used to be A list....

uuugggghhhh....


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> She's now complete white trash. What a sad and pathetic cry for attention.


She was trash then, just hotter than today!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

they say a leppard never looses its spots


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

check out Lindsay and Paris too.

No links to porn


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

nice link but I think you are fuct now.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha funny


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

IBTL. 
Yeah those links killed my lindsay lohan thing.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

wow thats some extreme sh*t


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is another pic taken that same night.









The pics linked to on Page 1 of this thread are probably *fake* The upskirts I saw were no where that revealing.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


>


Honesty is the best policy!!!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

nooooooooooooo ......................bad .............stop it right now


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> nooooooooooooo ......................bad .............stop it right now


Dude, I would toss her salad in a heartbeat.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

as if you guys wouldnt go to town on her.......... im sure you grew up listening to her videos on MTV and jerkin it to her laying in her red leather suit rolling around


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so is this real or NOT?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> so is this real or NOT?


nah thats fake............. her kitty is hairless


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you are right dan

Edit: _What you posted is not allowed here on Pfury_


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

at least britneys kitty is more well groomed then paris's kitty was when she was getting into the car in her pics........ by far the best kitty shot is my wife jessica simpson











lament configuration said:


> you are right dan


i know im right, i was "eatting out" for dinner last night with her and she told me


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I would still screw britney...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hey i wouldnt chuck her outta bed, defo would give it a go, why not,???

every holes a goal...? i havent got ny standards lool


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I am up for some camel toe (if she still looked like that)!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hahahahahaha, the uncensored pictures are ok, shaven haven......dont know what is wrong with everybody...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool. The censorship thread. How it's not locked after 3 edits is unbelievable!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Eww shes so gross u can even see her scar from her bbies


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Eww shes so gross u can even see her scar from her bbies


lol waht pic?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^^ all of them even the one w/the kitty


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

OH...babies...Yeah...I see it now...eek

I thought u meant boobies...as in like the scar from her boob job


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i just can't believe they're real, i mean she is a freakin idiot, but to wear a dress that short with no underwear, and then get out of a car in front of cameras in that lady like fashion..i mean wow


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Louie D said:


> OH...babies...Yeah...I see it now...eek
> 
> I thought u meant boobies...as in like the scar from her boob job


hahahaha

/Laughs hysterically


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

never noticed that before, bet she will have some kinda surgery to reduce the scars visabitlity.....................


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

so whats all gay-fed been up to since his ex wife is slutting it out with the hilton


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

probs sat with his CK in his hand looking at those pics of his ex-wife..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

he destroyed her, with his gay rap and his pretend thug image

oh hell yeah blue skulls now, its a friggen party, who had those sharks with the laserbeams on their heads????


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

DR evil...................firggin lazer beems, mini me


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Fed-Ex is promoting his new hott album...duhh


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I was flipping thru the channels the other night and checked out wrestling RAW and they had some ad that K-FED is going to wrestle JOHN CENA... that is the gayest sh1t ever... The guy is such a chump!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i dont now why th hell they would get him wrestleing with JC, hopefully JC will break his back


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

HAHAHAH, in this pic even paris hilton is showing some sense and trying to keep britney from spreading her legs. this was no way an accident. 
edit: the pic isnt working so i am going to have to upload it.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

doesnt really matter though, at least we got to see what we are all missing, a bit of a kebab.....................


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lots of women have those same scars....... there is nothing gross about it......... suck as life. its like saying ew to someone who had to have their appendix out.

sometimes ya dont have a choice and have to deliver like that and luckily she did which is why we dont see any saggy meat curtains in those pics........ id much rather see a scar then some droopy meat curtains


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

id still hit it...

thats right...i said it...

id wear a nuclear biological chemical suit on my dick...but id hit it


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Are those pics real? She must be dumb.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

you never know, maybe the next C-section sunday at your local trashy strip joint, you might see her C**T double.....errr... stunt double from those pictures....


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

they said the porno with kev leaked out a bj part 
2 hours later it was confirmed it was some girl in college


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah your right there, i saw that on a site too and it was a load of SSSSSSS


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Edit:_ Porn not allowed on this site_


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i seen pics with panties on and then like 2 hours later she didnt have any...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam12 said:


> Theres a couple of new pics, I guess she hasnt learned.


hmmm...

I give this thread about 7 more posts...

Edit: _Link removed_


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

acestro said:


> Theres a couple of new pics, I guess she hasnt learned.


hmmm...

I give this thread about 7 more posts...

Edit: _Link removed_
[/quote]
Taken care of with 0 posts. And no reports


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thanks tom!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

believe me those pics are real! britney purposely staged this event, she KNEW it would be MAKE OR BREAK IT for her career. now she is hosting some award show with paris hilton.....the plan worked.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ya, there are pictures from three different days (all this week) of her beave. Shes getting all the attn. she wanted.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> believe me those pics are real! britney purposely staged this event, she KNEW it would be MAKE OR BREAK IT for her career. now she is hosting some award show with paris hilton.....the plan worked.


Hopefully, though, she lost all credibility with the younger girl audience that she had been courting for a while. This "I'm an eight year old and I'm a slut because my 'role models' are" fad got old fast. I think even they are smart enough to know that Britney has gone too far. If not, Lord, help our nation.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I honestly feel sorry for her. She has no idea what she's doing.

She has two kids and was raised in a small Louisiana town. She cant do or handle the life that an heiress slut like Paris Hilton can... God help her kids.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well at least their father is an upstanding human and role model.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> id still hit it...
> 
> thats right...i said it...
> 
> id wear a nuclear biological chemical suit on my dick...but id hit it


so you're saying if brittney spears came on to you, and you didn't have a rubber...you'd say no?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam12 said:


> Well at least their father is an upstanding human and role model.


hahaha and is in a feud with john cena over the wwe title. too bad cena FU'd k-fed and will probably make him tap to the STFU on Jan 1st in their title match.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Shocking!

K-fed is a pro wrestling fan?!?!

well, that's not really all that shocking :laugh:


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

can someone please PM me a link to the britney pics. i havent seen any yet. i wanna see the beav. thanks


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I would still hit it. Beat that sh!t like it owed me MONEY.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

do you reckon they will be taking bets on that WWE matc hten


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

karl ramsdell said:


> can someone please PM me a link to the britney pics. i havent seen any yet. i wanna see the beav. thanks


That's what I'm stressin!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hannity confirmed it today that it is indeed her beaver were seeing. He said something about 2 seperate incidents in 1 week.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mike123 said:


> she used to be hot


i'd still do her


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Hannity confirmed it today that it is indeed her beaver were seeing. He said something about 2 seperate incidents in 1 week.


Hannity, the authority on Britney's beaver?





















awesome.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> Hannity confirmed it today that it is indeed her beaver were seeing. He said something about 2 seperate incidents in 1 week.


Hannity, the authority on Britney's beaver?





















awesome.
[/quote]

It was a bit where he took photos of people out to see if people on the street knew who they were and then he asked the people about them. No one knew any politicians but everyone knew Spears and her split with kfed and her beaver shots.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya she definatly turned into ms slutty mc slut slut


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you are right dan


i know im right, i was "eatting out" for dinner last night with her and she told me
[/quote]

there's jessica simpson cactus patch pictures now as well??

hmmmmmm...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hadnt heard that one


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Boobah said:


> id still hit it...
> 
> thats right...i said it...
> 
> id wear a nuclear biological chemical suit on my dick...but id hit it


so you're saying if brittney spears came on to you, and you didn't have a rubber...you'd say no?








[/quote]

...









got me there.....hahahahaha...

i just wouldnt want my pecker touching what that walking, living douchebag Kfed has been up in...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

maybe if you made her wash it out with a gallon of bleach or peroxcide it might work


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I would suck the juices out of that clam.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

so that's how it looks like after you give birth?

EWW.


----------

